# Finding the right puppy



## temarie64 (Oct 10, 2016)

I am getting a Czech puppy , right from the get go i thought i wanted a male . I have 2 GSD's at home a male and female 4 yrs old.
I am involved in SAR , my dogs were picked for family dogs at the time , and do not have the right drive for SAR.
I went to pick out the puppy Friday , i tested all of the males each one had something i didn't like, the puppy i liked the most was just uninterested in anything i did, another had huge startle reflex, ran and hid, another clung to me . the 4th one just didn't wow me. 

And then i surprised myself , i asked to see the little runt female , very active , fierce in the videos i had seen of the litter.
I knew this pup was the one , independent, but came to me , chased and gripped the flirt pole , this was the dog for SAR .
I chose her , but i worry about my female at home, can anyone give me any tips about how to make this work?
thanks,
Tena


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

I have 2 females. One is almost 2, I have a 17 month old male and a 6 month old female. My oldest has been good with the male his whole life. The female she was really good with until maybe around 3 or 4 months, then she started putting the puppy in check. We've always fed separately, but when puppy would get too close my oldest would check her. She has never been that way with the male. Puppy does not get anywhere close now. My oldest also gets possessive of the bed at times. We try not to allow any poor behavior among any of the dogs, but every now and again her corrections come very quickly. Overall they all get along very well and play well. I would just suggest to make sure your older ones have a space they can get away from the rambunctious puppy when they want to. Also try to be the one to correct poor puppy behavior so your older ones will learn that they don't have to, you will take care of it. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## temarie64 (Oct 10, 2016)

all of my dog are feed in their crates, and the puppy will too. I plan on keeping the puppy separate for a week or two and slowly introducing her.
Thank you


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Can't help you, I personally wouldn't introduce a female puppy in your situation. 
Google same sex aggression, keep them monitored together forever.


----------

